# Do you enjoy any weird but simple snacks?



## chiklitmanfan

1) One of my favorites is large pretzel rods dipped in ranch dressing.
2) Small curd cottage cheese (lotsa S&P) with tortilla chips.
3) Lo-cal Quick chocolate smoothie (In a blender, combine a few ice cubes, 2 packs of hot cocoa mix, a couple of tablespoons of vanilla yogurt, and skim milk. Blend well) Really refreshing on a hot day.
4) Greek peppers on soda crackers.
5) Hot boiled peanuts and a beer
6) Pork rinds and a coke (This is about the only time I'll indulge in a soft drink)
7) Thin sliced roast beef and horse radish sauce on Triscuits.
8) scratch-made chocolate chip or peanut butter cookies frozen hard in the freezer and a glass of skim milk. (I don't remember where freezing perfectly good cookies came from but it endures to this day)


----------



## roadfix

May be weird to many but I enjoy snacking on dried squid.


----------



## menumaker

Crispy fried bacon dipped in maple syrup.............................where's that bacon RIGHT now??


----------



## Janet H

chiklitmanfan said:


> 2) Small curd cottage cheese (lotsa S&P) with tortilla chips.



Same favorite but I prefer Fritos scoops 

and...

Sliced apples with nutella
Caramel corn in a bowl with milk (think cereal)


----------



## creative

Fresh sage leaves, lightly fried crisp in a little butter.  Delish.

When deskinning chicken, I like to render the skin down in a frying pan (lowish heat) until it releases its fat and the skin goes crisp.  

If I want to feel full but trying to cut back on calories, a quick snack is to cook up some oatgerm with water (pinch of salt) until a thick porridge.  Then pour it into a bowl and top it with a little molasses sugar and some milk.


----------



## Addie

I like to take Cashew nuts and grind them down to almost a powder in my small FP. Then I eat it with a spoon. 

I also like to sprinkle it on a Fluffanutter sandwich.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Smoked oysters
Pickled herring in sour cream

I know there are others. These are just the ones that spring to mind because my wife always tells me they are weird.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ruffles Sour Cream and Onion potato chips dipped in cottage cheese.  I can no longer trust myself with them, so I don't buy chips anymore.


----------



## LPBeier

chips made out of boiled then deep-fried lasagna noodles dipped in almost anything.

Tortilla chips and tartar sauce

pumpkin seeds mixed with craisins.


----------



## creative

Dawgluver said:


> Ruffles Sour Cream and Onion potato chips dipped in cottage cheese.  I can no longer trust myself with them, so I don't buy chips anymore.


Aww that is commendable! Here in UK, we call potato chips, crisps!  I favour the hand cooked, unsalted ones.

I am a crispaholic!  My name is amy and it's been 18 hours since my last packet of crisps.


----------



## Dawgluver

creative said:


> Aww that is commendable! Here in UK, we call potato chips, crisps!  I favour the hand cooked, unsalted ones.
> 
> I am a crispaholic!  My name is amy and it's been 18 hours since my last packet of crisps.




Lol!  I can forgo any other chips/crisps, but for me, this combination is lethal.


----------



## TATTRAT

Peanut butter & Bacon sandwich. So good.


----------



## Kayelle

I hardly ever snack but some of these ideas sound *sooo good. *

Now I have to get them outa my head.


----------



## cave76

Eating potato chips with slices of white balloon bread spread with French's yellow mustard. Alternate--- one chip, one bite of the bread/mustard.

This HAS to be done while reading a good entertaining book that doesn't tax the brain. NO non-fiction.

I started that in my adolescence and reading Nancy Drew mysteries.  Don't do it much now since the calories I imbibe then are prohibitive. And Nancy Drew mysteries will be reserved for my dotage when I start regressing. LOL


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I like to take Cashew nuts and grind them down to almost a powder in my small FP. Then I eat it with a spoon.



Now THAT is really 'weird'!  Where and why did that habit start? Curious mind needs to know.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

Thanks for the great additional weird snack ideas!  And following up..............

Spending two years in Japan, I got hooked on Japanese bar snacks: rice crackers, deep fried peas and DRIED SQUID!  It is sorta like chewing on a salty rubber sink washer but is heavenly with a beer.

Smoked oysters!  I forgot that one.  Love them on soda crackers.  Also love all flavors of canned sardines: catsup, mustard, hot spicy, soy sauce.

Boiled and deep fried lasagna noodles sound really good with a suitable dip.

Crisp bacon and maple syrup!  I take crisp bacon, chop it up and put it into my waffle batter.  Best waffles I've ever had.  

Cottage cheese seems to be a dip of choice.  Any sort of 'crisp' or chip is legal to get it into your mouth.

I also prefer my peanut butter sandwiches slathered liberally with mayo (!!)

My late father's pancakes covered with 'SOS' (creamed chipped beef gravy)  

This has been fun. Thanks for the mouth-watering suggestions.


----------



## Mad Cook

chiklitmanfan said:


> 1) One of my favorites is large pretzel rods dipped in ranch dressing.
> 2) Small curd cottage cheese (lotsa S&P) with tortilla chips.
> 3) Lo-cal Quick chocolate smoothie (In a blender, combine a few ice cubes, 2 packs of hot cocoa mix, a couple of tablespoons of vanilla yogurt, and skim milk. Blend well) Really refreshing on a hot day.
> 4) Greek peppers on soda crackers.
> 5) Hot boiled peanuts and a beer
> 6) Pork rinds and a coke (This is about the only time I'll indulge in a soft drink)
> 7) Thin sliced roast beef and horse radish sauce on Triscuits.
> 8) scratch-made chocolate chip or peanut butter cookies frozen hard in the freezer and a glass of skim milk. (I don't remember where freezing perfectly good cookies came from but it endures to this day)



1.Gingernuts (hard ginger biscuits/cookies) dunked in hot tea (with milk of course - I'm English after all ) There is an art to judging the timing so the gingernut soaks up enough tea to make it soft but not so much that it collapses into the cup.

2. A toasted crumpet with melted cheese

3. A slice of rich fruit cake with Philadelphia cream cheese (and then I wonder why I'm overweight!)

Actually, I don't think any of these are weird - well, perhaps the last one is a bit odd.


----------



## Mad Cook

TATTRAT said:


> Peanut butter & Bacon sandwich. So good.


And peanut butter and grated carrot sandwich


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> Aww that is commendable! Here in UK, we call potato chips, crisps!  I favour the hand cooked, unsalted ones.
> 
> I am a crispaholic!  My name is amy and it's been 18 hours since my last packet of crisps.


I'm not very fond of crisps in general but I cannot be left alone with a full-sized tub of sour cream and chive Pringles.


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Now THAT is really 'weird'!  Where and why did that habit start? Curious mind needs to know.



I had some dental work done. Had to stick to soft foods for about a week that didn't require chewing. Had a bag of cashews on hand and I couldn't resist them. So I found a way to eat them. And have been doing so every since.


----------



## Addie

Once a month I buy a large bag of Utz or Wise 'tater chips. I will sit there and eat them with a cup of hot cocoa. Once my large cup is empty, I close up the bag of chips and put them on the computer desk. Along comes Spike and he sits there every night. I know he will make a big dent in what is left. What is left, I finish the next day with another cup of cocoa. Eases my conscience and keeps me from eating the whole bag.  After all, that milk is good for my bones. And the chocolate is good for my heart.


----------



## menumaker

Yes MC Fruit cake with \philli is weird.............it should be Strong cheddar!!


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Once a month I buy a large bag of Utz or Wise 'tater chips...




WOW, I had no idea you could still buy Wise potato chips.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> WOW, I had no idea you could still buy Wise potato chips.




DH's parents get Wise and Utz in PA.


----------



## Mad Cook

menumaker said:


> Yes MC Fruit cake with \philli is weird.............it should be Strong cheddar!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smoked Kipper Snacks
Sardines of any flavor
Pickled Herring
Pickled Creamed Herring
Canned Corned Beef

Used to eat smoked oysters, but haven't pushed that one since the shrimp allergy alert.  being cautious with any shell fish at this time.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> WOW, I had no idea you could still buy Wise potato chips.



DeMoula's sells them. $2 a large bag. I love when I find one that is slightly burnt. Each chip is a different color with a flavor of it own. That is why I don't like Lay's. All the same shade!


----------



## Addie

I also like to take plain rice cakes and put peanut butter on them. Then pop in the MW and the peanut butter melts down into the rice cake when it get warm. Sometimes I will eat the rice cakes plain with a little sea salt on them.


----------



## larry_stewart

Chef boyardee Cheese ravioli, cold, right out of the can.

"Pickle Salad"  Sour, half sour pickles, and pickled green tomatoes all cut up then mixed all together with homemade sauerkraut.

tofu with soy sauce 

Rehydrated yuba ( tofu skin) 

hard pretzels with cheddar cheese ( take a bite out of one, then a bite out of another and chew )

peanut butter and jelly on matzoh left over from passover 

bowl of pickled cabbage


----------



## taxlady

Cold, sliced, boiled potato as the "cold cut" on an open-faced sandwich.


----------



## BoracayB

saltine crackers a dab of peanut butter and a spot of yellow mustard.
  sweat and spicy.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I also like to take plain rice cakes and put peanut butter on them. Then pop in the MW and the peanut butter melts down into the rice cake when it get warm. Sometimes I will eat the rice cakes plain with a little sea salt on them.



I have a theory that rice cakes are actually made out of recycled foam packing 'peanuts'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I have a theory that rice cakes are actually made out of recycled foam packing 'peanuts'.



They are...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are...




Aha! I knew it!


----------



## taxlady

Rice cakes do have that texture.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I have a theory that rice cakes are actually made out of recycled foam packing 'peanuts'.



The rice cakes are without salt and therefor perfect for someone who is on a salt restricted diet.


----------



## Zagut

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are...


 

So now I can save a bunch of $$$$$ by saving packing material?
Thanks so much for the info. 

Snap, Crackle, and Pop will not be happy to hear this. 


I haven't seen anything weird here (Different Strokes for different folks) and some of these snacks I want to try. 



TATTRAT, Peanut butter & bacon sammies are not weird they are just goodness that the masses haven't discovered yet. You just have to make sure the bacon is crispy enough. 



My usual snacks are whirlypop popcorn with salt (Sometimes different spices added) or corn chips and "Hot !" salsa.

Are Triscuits and anchovies weird? If so then that's my weird one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Aha! I knew it!



Same texture and they both squeak against my teeth.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Same texture and they both squeak against my teeth.


----------



## larry_stewart

If Gilligan had a bunch of rice cakes , he probably could have used them as a floatation device to get off the island.


----------



## Zagut

larry_stewart said:


> If Gilligan had a bunch of rice cakes , he probably could have used them as a floatation device to get off the island.


 
But the real question is.

Could he have taken Mary Ann and/or Ginger with him?


----------



## mmyap

GotGarlic's cucumber questions made me remember this snack.  

Slice up some cucumbers.  Into a bowl put a nice mound of mayo.  Pour a little soy sauce over and give it a little stir, don't need to fully incorporate.  Maybe add a little wasabi if you feel adventurous.  You could also add some green onions or some grated ginger.  Dip cucumber into mayo mix, eat, repeat....


----------



## GotGarlic

mmyap said:


> GotGarlic's cucumber questions made me remember this snack.
> 
> Slice up some cucumbers.  Into a bowl put a nice mound of mayo.  Pour a little soy sauce over and give it a little stir, don't need to fully incorporate.  Maybe add a little wasabi if you feel adventurous.  You could also add some green onions or some grated ginger.  Dip cucumber into mayo mix, eat, repeat....



That sounds really good!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I like pork rinds dipped in cheese sauce.


----------



## lyndalou

Celery and peanut butter..


----------



## taxlady

Celery and peanut butter isn't weird.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes it is...


----------



## JoAnn L.

For a snack, I like to have some radishes with some salt.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> For a snack, I like to have some radishes with some salt.



Radishes go with everything. I like to soak them in salted water. After cleaning of course. So many times I have tried to make roses with them. A major failure.


----------



## Suzze

We enjoy NASCAR and invited a couple we met in an RV Park this Spring, to watch the race with us. She brought a weird snack that I was quite fond of, Ritz crackers, spread with peanut butter, with a dab of horseradish on it.


----------



## FrankZ

I have been known to eat apples and Italian dressing.

Also like canned peaches with french dressing on them.


----------



## Andy M.

CrazyCatLady said:


> I like pork rinds dipped in cheese sauce.



Melty cheese and fried pork.  Not weird, a great combination.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

FrankZ said:


> I have been known to eat apples and Italian dressing.
> 
> Also like canned peaches with french dressing on them.


 
Oh yes! A good French dressing goes REALLY well with a variety of fruit.  I love pears and French dressing.

Shoot, I love any combination of salt/sweet, sweet/tart, hot/sweet, sweet/sour.

EXAMPLE: Tin roof sundae.  Vanilla ice cream, hot fudge and salty Spanish peanuts!  It is my absolutely favorite sundae.


----------



## GotGarlic

Pretzel rods dipped in Nutella. 
Sesame sticks dipped in Nutella. 
Pretzel rods dipped in jalapeño mustard. 
Triscuits dipped in jalapeño mustard.


----------



## CWS4322

Steve Kroll said:


> Smoked oysters
> Pickled herring in sour cream
> 
> I know there are others. These are just the ones that spring to mind because my wife always tells me they are weird.


+1 It is a MN thing.


----------



## CWS4322

Saltine crackers, peanut butter, bacon (already cooked, to be reheated), cheddar cheese, fresh strawberries. Piled up on the cracker, and then heated in the microwave until the cheese melts, add the strawberries. Bad-bad-bad, but it is only s/thing I can do during strawberry season.


----------



## Addie

I love to eat cold Boston Baked Beans on plain rice cakes. I always have a can of them in the fridge. Once I open the can, I keep it in the fridge with a spoon in it. Then every time I have to open the fridge, I take a spoonful. 

I also love to put creamy peanut butter on rice cakes and then heat them up in the fridge. The PB melts down into the rice cakes. And warm PB tastes so much better than straight from the jar.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Crisp apple slices dipped in Marie's Chunky Blue Cheese Dressing.

It is also great in a Waldorf style salad made with apple chunks, a squirt of lemon juice, celery chunks, toasted walnuts and if you have it some crumbled crispy bacon all tossed with Marie's Chunky Blue.


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> Crisp apple slices dipped in Marie's Chunky Blue Cheese Dressing.
> 
> It is also great in a Waldorf style salad made with apple chunks, a squirt of lemon juice, celery chunks, toasted walnuts and if you have it some crumbled crispy bacon all tossed with Marie's Chunky Blue.


I love blue cheese dressing on French fries...(another MN thing--we used to order fries with bc dressing on the side and salad bar at Perkins because it had two things we could not live without--coleslaw and pickled herring). Back to apples--I like to take a Gala or Cortland apple, fresh from the local orchard, slice it and sprinkle it with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> I love blue cheese dressing on French fries...(another MN thing--we used to order fries with bc dressing on the side and salad bar at Perkins because it had two things we could not live without--coleslaw and pickled herring). Back to apples--I like to take a Gala or Cortland apple, fresh from the local orchard, slice it and sprinkle it with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper.



Back to potatoes! 

I always ask for blue cheese dressing on baked potatoes instead of sour cream.


----------



## Addie

When I lived in Texas, we would order French Fries served with a highly seasoned white sauce. To this day I will make them just for myself. Who needs ketchup!


----------



## StarsWithLove

_I love dipping French fries in cheese sauce. Whenever I have pesto on hand, I'll spread it on sliced bread instead of mayo. Yum. _


----------



## creative

Today I made a fairly weird snack/combo.  I have some baked beetroot leftover, and some apple that had been baked till it pureed. (I normally have the apple puree on oatcakes). So I chopped up the beetroot into the puree and mixed in some rocket leaves.  A nice accompaniment to some pate and toast.


----------



## CharlieD

The only weird thing that I like to eat is the very hot mashed potato mixed with chopped herring. 
My wife would give a whole list of weird stuff I eat but it is food that I grew up with and many other Russians/Ukrainians eat and love.


----------



## Zagut

creative said:


> Today I made a fairly weird snack/combo. I have some baked beetroot leftover, and some apple that had been baked till it pureed. (I normally have the apple puree on oatcakes). So I chopped up the beetroot into the puree and mixed in some rocket leaves. A nice accompaniment to some pate and toast.


 

What's rocket?


----------



## Andy M.

zagut said:


> what's rocket?




arugula


----------



## Zagut

Thanks.

You learn something new everyday.

I was trying to figure out how something that sends items into space was eatable.

How did it get the name attached to it?


----------



## GotGarlic

Zagut said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You learn something new everyday.
> 
> I was trying to figure out how something that sends items into space was eatable.
> 
> How did it get the name attached to it?



According to Wikipedia, "The English common name, rocket, derives from the French roquette, a diminutive of the Latin word eruca, which designated an unspecified plant in the Brassicaceae family (probably a type of cabbage)."


----------



## creative

Yes I find arugula/rocket is preferable to chopping up fireworks into a snack!


----------



## Zagut

creative said:


> Yes I find arugula/rocket is preferable to chopping up fireworks into a snack!


 
Well diced fireworks is something I'd find as a weird snack. 

GG. English, French, Latin, derives from , a diminutive of ........
Way too much for this simple mind to worry about.

It's green and you eat it. I can live with that.


----------



## CWS4322

CharlieD said:


> The only weird thing that I like to eat is the very hot mashed potato mixed with chopped herring.
> My wife would give a whole list of weird stuff I eat but it is food that I grew up with and many other Russians/Ukrainians eat and love.


 I would add cooked chopped beets and sour cream to that, CharlieD. Using diced, cold cooked potatoes instead of mashed. Nothing weird about that, perfectly normal, IMO.


----------

